# ESV on this Board



## rmb (Feb 9, 2005)

I have noticed that over the last two years that the use of the ESV has gone from a" just discovered" to a second place to the KJV/NKJV. As my pastor has begun to preach using the ESV, I wonder if you all think that the ESV will surpass the KJV/NKJV or that the text of basis will always be an obstacle. A single English Bible would be a great advantage.


----------



## larryjf (Feb 10, 2005)

I think it will do very well in the reformed circles. But i'm not sure if it will gain as great an acceptance in the more general christian arena.

Some may think it has a reformed slant to it.

Does anyone know if there were any non-reformed people working on this translation?


----------

